# Bacon time



## atomicsmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

This is from heritage pig belly (my annual "kill").Wet cured this time (I prefer dry cured). Two weeks in low nitrite (1tbs/gal), low salt, pops cure.

Dried overnight and under the fan for 4 h.

Cold smoked about 20h with beech first, then hickory+cherry+oak.


Going for a rest, will be back in the smoker.













_20170103_171955.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 3, 2017


















_20170103_172012.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 3, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 3, 2017)

Looking good.  How many hours you going?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 3, 2017)

Not sure, I need to cram in a loin, bones, backfat, hocks.My smoker is small. Probably 24h more.


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 3, 2017)

Thats gonna be real good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2017)

It sure looks good so far!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks tasty! I need to do another belly or two. First though I need it to warm up so I don't have to heat the smoker to cold smoke!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 10, 2017)

Done with 2nd round of smoke.












_20170110_223020.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 10, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Done with 2nd round of smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, CLEAN, smoke on those bellies...   Your cold smoker is working very good....


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Done with 2nd round of smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see some of that slice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll take a BLT for lunch please.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 11, 2017)

Atomicsmoke, those look great.  Do you happen to have any pictures of your cold smoker set up?  Can you post a link to a thread perhaps where you've posted them?  I'd really like to see your set up.

Thank you

Nate.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2017)

I too am looking forward to seeing some sliced shots!  Those bellies look great!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 11, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Atomicsmoke, those look great.  Do you happen to have any pictures of your cold smoker set up?  Can you post a link to a thread perhaps where you've posted them?  I'd really like to see your set up.
> 
> Thank you
> Nate.


My setup is nothing fancy. A 2 door masterbuilt smoker connected to an aluminum box with a dryer duct. The aluminum box houses the amazen pellet smoker tray (mailbox mod style).

I will take some pictures , but you won't be impressed.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 11, 2017)

Gnatboy,

I remembered I posted my setup a long time ago.

Here is the thread
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/172769/cold-smoking-season-2014-2015-sockeye-salmon


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 11, 2017)

Bacon looks great, I have some frozen pork bellies from some of our pigs waiting for me to get home this spring and try to smoke. Lots do do this coming months.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for the link!  From what I'm reading it looks like the Amazen products are the way to go in order to get solid cold smoking results.  I don't have a problem keeping my temps down low, just not sure about the quality of smoke.  I have a small metal coffee can that I drilled some holes in, I get two or three charcoal briquettes lit, then put smoking chips on top of that.  I have only ever done cold smoked cheese and it turned out great.  I'm researching and very interested in learning to cure and cold smoke meats.  thanks guys!

Nate.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 11, 2017)

You probably know the amazen smoker can go on at least 10h without operator intervention.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 11, 2017)

I had see that. Which would be exponentially easier than me adding some smoking chips to my coffee can every 30 minutes.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 11, 2017)

I went Thru the "feed the smoke every 30min" stage as well. Order the tray-life saver.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> You probably know the amazen smoker can go on at least 10h without operator intervention.





gnatboy911 said:


> I had see that. Which would be exponentially easier than me adding some smoking chips to my coffee can every 30 minutes.


For my cold smoked salmon over the weekend, it went ~22 hours and I only used one tray of pellets and one 18" tube of pellets.  When the tube quit, I loaded the tray and went to bed.  Still smoking when I got up the next morning.

Great investment...


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 11, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> I had see that. Which would be exponentially easier than me adding some smoking chips to my coffee can every 30 minutes.


​Most of us use the amazin products in some way.   I have every tray and tube they make I think.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 11, 2017)

I hope Todd sends me a bag of beech pellets for talking up his product.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I hope Todd sends me a bag of beech pellets for talking up his product.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks guys. Pretty sure I'm sold! I did read a post while researching that a guy was having problems with the tray, and could only get the tube to work for him. He was at higher altitude. Said 5000. I'm a little above that about 5500. Has anybody else experienced that?


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 12, 2017)

Got to thinking...I should probably start my own thread on that last question...Sorry about that


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Got to thinking...I should probably start my own thread on that last question...Sorry about that


I'm sure you're fine posting that question here, we are all pretty easy going.

I would call Todd Johnson at Amazen and talk to him about your smoker, location, elevation, etc...  He won't steer you wrong nor will he try and upsell you.  Great guy for sure.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks Crankybuzzard, I'll call him this afternoon and see what he says.  Getting more and more impressed by this forum and it's users everyday.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

Atomic, how long do we have to wait?  I'm in the mood for bacon!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 12, 2017)

Me too. But it needs its beauty rest. I will probably slice it tomorrow and cook a bacon and and eggs Sat breakfast.

I don't own a slicer so prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 12, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Me too. But it needs its beauty rest. I will probably slice it tomorrow and cook a bacon and and eggs Sat breakfast.
> 
> I don't own a slicer so prepare to be disappointed.


I'm pretty sure that disappointment won't be forthcoming!

Looking forward to the sliced shots!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm ready .......













FORK & KNIFE.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 12, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 14, 2017)

_20170114_213720.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2017)

You also have some serious knife skills....     Nice lookin' bacon.....


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> My setup is nothing fancy. A 2 door masterbuilt smoker connected to an aluminum box with a dryer duct. The aluminum box houses the amazen pellet smoker tray (mailbox mod style).
> 
> I will take some pictures , but you won't be impressed.


Not trying to send Dave's thread off course, Nothing fancy and dryer duct, you must be my Brother from the other Mother ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think I could show you a few pics of my operation with pics of the finished product and everything turned out just fine.

IMO A person don't need need store bought commercial equipment, as long as a person understands the process and does what it takes along the way to achieve it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

I am currently in the middle of my 2nd batch of pork bellies as we speak and I have a piece of the dryer duct running through an open window in the garage.

If it's ok with Dave, I could try and post a few pics and we could compare? I am no expert at this whole meat cold smoking process, I have yet to hear any of my friends complain about any of it. LOL


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2017)

Darin....  Post away.....  we are all here to learn.....


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful bacon, I might have to  use this for my computer wallpaper... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Capture.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Beautiful bacon, I might have to  use this for my computer wallpaper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I was just trying to be respectful and didn't want to butt in with my .02 cents and try to steal any of your Thunder. Your Bacon looks Awesome!  Obviously not your first RODEO !


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow beautiful looking bacon I am drooling now....... So many things to do with it.....mmmmm


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah, that turned out beautifully!   That looks machine sliced as well!

Points for drool!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Thanks Dave, I was just trying to be respectful and didn't want to butt in with my .02 cents and try to steal any of your Thunder. Your Bacon looks Awesome!  Obviously not your first RODEO ! :Looks-Great:


Hmmm...You might want to re-read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Hmmm...You might want to re-read the thread from the beginning.


My bad sorry ! Newbie behind the Wheel. LOL


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice job on the bacon Atomic!  I'm sure its delicious.

BigBore, post some pics!


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Nice job on the bacon Atomic!  I'm sure its delicious.
> 
> BigBore, post some pics!


 I only have my old flip type cell phone camera with me now, but I will, I know how everyone like pics me included. I have also started to post others pics to my profile and will add more after I dust off my old ex-HD.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> I only have my old flip type cell phone camera with me now, but I will, I know how everyone like pics me included. I have also started to post others pics to my profile and will add more after I dust off my old ex-HD.


Looking forward...It's great if you start a thread on its own.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looking forward...It's great if you start a thread on its own.


Thanks for the  helpful info on that atomic, I am still new and trying to learn how to navigate around all this overwhelming amount of information and I find myself lost wandering around aimlessly going what just happen? I am sure with a little time and help in the right direction I will dorn my own set of wings.

I was just trying to be respectful  and wanted to ask before I jumped on someone else's thread and started posting pics. I have no problem with starting a new thread, I was thinking along the lines of comparing pics nothing else. It's all good!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 15, 2017)

416bigbore said:


> Thanks for the  helpful info on that atomic, I am still new and trying to learn how to navigate around all this overwhelming amount of information and I find myself lost wandering around aimlessly going what just happen? I am sure with a little time and help in the right direction I will dorn my own set of wings.
> 
> I was just trying to be respectful  and wanted to ask before I jumped on someone else's thread and started posting pics. I have no problem with starting a new thread, I was thinking along the lines of comparing pics nothing else. It's all good! :xrocker:


I agree....So much good stuff posted here, there is not enough time in a day to keep up.


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I agree....So much good stuff posted here, there is not enough time in a day to keep up.


I agree, This is an awesome one stop Forum to answer a wide variety of questions. We are all drawn here because of our personal quest for more knowledge in either learning how to for the first time and or experienced and would like to try something new. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Curing different meats properly with the use of Cure is no different than making Black Powder. Done correctly ( SAFE ) it is fun and enjoyable, WRONG, not so much ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's nice to know this SMF is full of active OTBS members who are knowledgeable and willing to jump in and help newbies and others at anytime. IMO, this is a good practice to help assure very little if any bad info slips through the cranks and also helps with taking a little work load off of those trying to monitor all of the Forum activity. Keep up the great work, it shows !


----------



## driedstick (Jan 19, 2017)

AS your bacon looks great,,, I have my first batch in POPS brine now,,, I hope mine comes out as good as yours did.

POINT!!!! 

DS


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 19, 2017)

DS,

Your first batch? You gotta be kidding...What have you been smoking all this time?

Good luck.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> DS,
> 
> Your first batch? You gotta be kidding...What have you been smoking all this time?
> 
> Good luck.


I know, I know


----------

